# Stick Stand



## Gloops

Whilst on our three day break called in at Thirsk and went into a good Country Clothes and persuits shop there, wandering round I spotted a "Shakespear" fishing rod display stand, the stand holds 30 rods and I was intrigued by the design the rods are just slotted in (no hole to pass thro').

Asked the shop owner if he would mind if I took some photo;s told him I made sticks and would like to make something similar. No problem he replied but I have a spare new one in its box with all fittings, if we can agree on a price, we agreed on 25£ and went straight int the car. build up Photo,s attached.













































Now the proud owner of a polished hardwood 30 stick stand.


----------



## cobalt

nice one . Harwood would have cost more on its own, let alone already made

Much better than a old drum or standing them in the corner


----------



## CV3

That is a good looking stick stand Gloops. Now you have to fill it!


----------



## MJC4

Great score ! Yes and filling it should make for some enjoyable time spent


----------



## Ron T

You made a very nice purchase with the stand. However, the best part of it is you have some really wonderful sticks to put in it for display.


----------



## LilysDad

Very nice!


----------



## LilysDad

That's a marvelously simply stand! It would be perfect for displaying at a show. Can you tell me the overall height length and hole size?


----------



## Gloops

LilysDad said:


> That's a marvelously simply stand! It would be perfect for displaying at a show. Can you tell me the overall height length and hole size?


No Prob, see attached pic's, this could be made as a 1 sided stand for up against a wall.

The 2 baseboards for the stick feet are set at 45 deg to the base















Please post if you make one.


----------



## firie000

25 Euro is not bad. Its about $40A I'd pay that - Great bargain


----------



## Rodney

Nice get! Now you just need to fill it up.

Rodney


----------



## Whiteroselad

I like it, and for 25 quid it's a bargain! Even if it was pine it would have been worth £25 so you got a good deal Gloops. N.


----------



## LilysDad

I made a copy of the stand and today I got a chance to use it at a sale. I tried selling at a gun show again and did a little better than last time. Anyway. this stand was much nicer than laying my sticks on a table.


----------



## cobalt

well done nice stand and sticks

would have thought a gun show would be good place to sell .they don't seem to mind paying for quality products .

The quality of items at shows here is very high but there certainly worth there money when compared to the run of the mill stuff.

I spend a lot of time on my carving and as mush on the design trying to get it to sit right and have good visual impact but making me to items only gets peanuts . it has to be well carved well balanced and stand out from the run of the mill.

I have made quite a few now but only consider 20% of them good enough to sell .so often chop them of the shank to re use them


----------



## CV3

Good looking stand LilysDad. I have done a few gun shows. Best I ever did at one was 3 sticks. I think I could have sold them all if they had been sword canes. That was always the question I got ,did I have one with a blade in it.


----------



## LilysDad

. . . or a .22!

I don't know about England, but over here the hardest thing to overcome is the fear of appearing infirm if you carry one. I guy comes up to my booth all excited and thinks he wants a stick. His buddy makes smart remarks about needing one and it's all over. On the other hand, A guy buys my best walnut and ash Darby without haggling. He walks his dog in the local forest preserve and sees coyotes. He wants something for protection.


----------



## MJC4

Stick sales at the gun shows they run at the local fair grounds here I would think the result would be much like CV3's experience. I have been to a couple and its all about weapons. I'm keeping an eye out for a camping & outdoor show in the area. I would thinking hiking staffs would be a popular item.

Ya never know. My best sales were at a National Forest Campground outside of Yellowstone and I wasn't even out to sell anything. People saw the wife and I out walking with our hiking staffs and bought the sticks we brought for our personal use as well as 2 more I was working on as mementos from the trip!


----------



## firie000

I put my sticks in a local antique/bric-a-brac shop
and have sold half a dozen. The shop gets a cut of course.


----------



## Gloops

Great job Lily's Dad, looks very professional when set up at the show. Glad the info came to fruition,

The only modification I am going to make is to cut a carry slot handle to the top vertical piece for ease of moving.

With reference to gun shows the gun shop at our local farm sells gun rest sticks that are basically a oversize thumb stick to support the gun barrel, presumably to aid holding for a period of time in firing position ?


----------



## LilysDad

What length are the gun rest sticks?


----------



## cobalt

i think gun rest like walking sticks are made for the individual

Would have thought about shoulder hieght it something to look into


----------



## CV3

Single, bi-pod and tri pod aiming / shooting sticks are most often adjustable aluminum or other light weight materials. I have made two wood single two part shooting ticks. I had the shooter stand in a off hand stance with his weapon. He rested the rifle on a C clamp I moved up and down until was happy with the hight. Making that the hight with the removable topper. Then moved the C lamp down the stick to a point that he was happy with for kneeling. I made that the bottom of the top half. He could take it a part and move the topper down to shoot from the kneeling position. It was not real practical but looked good, 
One was Mahogany and teak. The othe was walnut and cherry.


----------

